# I think I've hit the jackpot, copper betta!



## rawxy (Dec 6, 2013)

I decided to stop by petco yesterday and this gem caught my eye. He's a purple-ish gold/silver copper with a splash of red. He is seriously the most gorgeous betta I've ever seen in person.....I had to take him home cause he's obviously gorgeous but his fin rot needed to be treated before it gets worse. He is thriving and is the most active and aggressive fish out of all of my boys. Ugh I can't stop watching him lol. Sorry for all the picture spams!


















































































and here's a video of him flaring and swimming around 



and today i went to a petco at a different location and saw these handsome boys!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

And then you came home with them too.


Right?



RIGHT?! :lol:


----------



## ilovebetta143ok (Apr 21, 2014)

wow! so beautifuL


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, nice find! Funny, I've never seen the "Rose petal" label at any of my Petco's


----------



## lulubell5 (Mar 29, 2014)

is the fin rot on his top fin? my new betta has the same thing and actually looks similar. his top fin looks almost identical to your bettas top fin


----------



## lulubell5 (Mar 29, 2014)

this is my boy and his fins


----------



## rawxy (Dec 6, 2013)

lulubell5 said:


> is the fin rot on his top fin? my new betta has the same thing and actually looks similar. his top fin looks almost identical to your bettas top fin


What a beautiful boy! My boys fin rot is on his bottom fin. Yeah their top fin looks similar and so is the coloration....I think they may be brothers?!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow he's so cute!!  Beautiful dragon-scaling (is that a verb??  ) Lucky to find a fish like him in a petco!! Congrats!!! Good luck with the fin rot!


----------



## lulubell5 (Mar 29, 2014)

rawxy said:


> What a beautiful boy! My boys fin rot is on his bottom fin. Yeah their top fin looks similar and so is the coloration....I think they may be brothers?!


ok. good. i got worried! yeah i know they look so similar!!!


----------



## IcyFin (Jan 26, 2014)

Very handsome boy!! Sometimes Petco has some gorgeous bettas hidden on their shelves!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> And then you came home with them too.
> 
> 
> Right?
> ...


Hahaha, made me laugh. That's what would happen to me. 

He is beautiful btw. Great find.


----------



## rawxy (Dec 6, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> And then you came home with them too.
> 
> 
> Right?
> ...


Lol!!! I wish! Thanks guys! He was labeled as a dragon scale instead of a halfmoon! I saved $5! Lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice!! Here dragonscale goes for a lot more than anything else.


----------



## ilovebetta143ok (Apr 21, 2014)

are they expensive?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: For me on average a dragonscale (outside of Petsmart) would cost about 25.00... Minimum. Petsmart did have "dragon scale" before at about 15.00. But now everything is just "Halfmoon" :lol:


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Probably a misprint and they meant to make it say "Rosetail". Or hoped somebody out there thinks that "OMG....a NEW type of betta!" and hope they buy them. LOL



PieTime said:


> Wow, nice find! Funny, I've never seen the "Rose petal" label at any of my Petco's


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

that's a beauty.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Ooh, he's gorgeous! I got a copper male from Petco last week. He looks similar to your boy, except he doesn't have the red coloring. There have been some gorgeous bettas at Petco lately.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

gorgeous. i bought a new baby betta. first time owning a baby. i posted a couple of pics like a minute ago. they had some pretty ones.


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow, beautiful boy! I love how you can see his spunky personality in some of his pictures.  He also looks like one of those bettas that are amazing in person and pictures can't fully do them justice. (not that he isn't still beautiful in the pictures!


----------



## NeelixandMe (Apr 26, 2014)

Stunning fish!


----------

